# HD Video Cams-which one is at the top



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Drafit HD, Contour, GoPro.....any others...Is there any one that is better than the other performance wise, ease of use etc? Seems like the market is getting hammered with all brands jumping on board the point of view style video vision. Before I make a purchase, just wanted to get some opinions of what you guys have used, hated and liked.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I got the drift HD and love it so far, i like how it doesn't stand out like a brick on my helmet like the go pro does. In saying that i believe they are all very similar in features and quality, you could really go on for days comparing them all but i think it comes down to ease of use, quality of picture and then extra features.

Im sure anyway you go you will be happy.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Drift hd here too. Love it.... Easier to use for sure, much smaller too.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

I had the original Contour and it was a good camera but the Hero2 takes much better video. I do agree that it is goofy looking but comparing footage it seems to look the best. The mounts for the contour seem to be shit. I broke several and my buddy broke one every time he used his contour gps. Cant really go wrong with any of them they all work well.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I hemmed and hawed for a while before buying. Ended up with a Contour Roam. It's VERY easy to use, lots of mounting options and angles due to the rotating lens. The fact that it's already waterproof is nice too as you don't need a clear plastic bubble case for it when snowboarding.

Battery life on the roam is very good. I've taken several hours of video over a day on several occasions, and while there's no real battery meter, it's never run out yet. It's nice to be able to just click it on as I'm strapping in, and turn it off at the bottom.

If I had to pick again I'd probably get the Contour + (plus) as it takes a higher framerate at 720P, and I think the video looks better.

Looking forward to trying the countour while kayaking this year! Will be cool to get some underwater shots during rolls!


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

I forgot about battery life. On my contour two batteries would basically last a full day of recording. I would swap batteries at lunch time. On the Hero2 I barely get a full day of recording at 720x60fps out of two batteries.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have two batteries for our drift and have never changed it mid day. Have had the camera on for 8+ hours and taken 4-5 hours video on the one extended life battery while on 720 w/ 60fps


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

I am a GoPro user. However, I do not think the GoPro is fundamentally better than the other cameras - in fact, I think they are generally pretty similar and it all depends on personal preference.

Pros of the GoPro (sorry, bad pun):

Picture quality is excellent for the Hero 2 in all conditions (at least as good as any of the other cameras) and very good for the Hero (for the Hero less so if it is dark)
Wide range of accessories (both OEM and 3rd party - e.g., the Wasabi Power charger and battery set is an excellent addition)
By far the most widely used camera where I ride (primarily Japan) and among my friends, so easy to find parts/exchange mounts/etc.
Cheap (paid $130 for my Hero last year)

Negatives:
Battery life not great - I get at most 2 hours out of one battery on the mountain
Slightly more bulky than some of the competitors (especially if paired with one of the extra backs for extended battery, LCD screen, or WiFi connectivity)
Needs the housing for all applications/mountings
Cannot rotate the lens/adjust the angle of filming

Again, I think it is all about personal preference. Check which camera has the features that are most important to you and see whether you can live with the drawbacks: In my case, I valued video quality, compatibility with what everybody was using, and price - and I could live with the battery life (I just carry 2-3 spare batteries with me) and the slight bulk (I do not use any of the extended backs and I actually prefer the center mounting on my helmet to having something on the side).


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

Can you have live preview viewable from smartphone or other "screen" with Countour or Drift, or other action camera? I saw this Wi-Fi bacpac thing on GoPro site: GoPro Wi-Fi BacPac & Remote I think about ice fishing and putting the camera under ice to see, if there are any fish.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The drift has a built in screen you can scroll through and view pics and videos


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

looking4snow said:


> Can you have live preview viewable from smartphone or other "screen" with Countour or Drift, or other action camera? I saw this Wi-Fi bacpac thing on GoPro site: GoPro Wi-Fi BacPac & Remote I think about ice fishing and putting the camera under ice to see, if there are any fish.


Yeah the drift has a built in screen but I find it makes the camera look bulky. The higher end Contours (Plus and GPS) have bluetooth live view capabilities with a couple smartphones (Android and iOS I think). Nice thing with that is you don't need to buy anything extra for the liveview.

The other nice thing with the contours is you could mount it on your helmet (and yes you can have it top dead centre if you want, just rotate the lens), then check the viewing angle with the smartphone app. I've recorded a full day on the girlfriends helmet only to find it was angled a little too low.

As for the gopro being "slightly" more bulky than the other options...










:cheeky4:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I am really enjoying this thread as I'll be picking up a cam for next year. I am personally leaning towards the contour myself for a few reasons. One the shape just seems far less bulky to me, and I personally hate the way the gopro looks. Also I am a droid phone user and I think the bluetooth view option is freaking awesome. Being able to have the cam mounted and actually see what you are looking at makes so much sense to me. The other options I really wanted is 720p @ 60fps, which I think the two higher end models do. Just my opinions thus far in my own personal search for a cam.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> I am really enjoying this thread as I'll be picking up a cam for next year. I am personally leaning towards the contour myself for a few reasons. One the shape just seems far less bulky to me, and I personally hate the way the gopro looks. Also I am a droid phone user and I think the bluetooth view option is freaking awesome. Being able to have the cam mounted and actually see what you are looking at makes so much sense to me. The other options I really wanted is 720p @ 60fps, which I think the two higher end models do. Just my opinions thus far in my own personal search for a cam.


The great thing about the competition between all the cameras is we benefit from it. I'm actually going to sell my Mini-DV canon video camera and use the Roam in it's place. I bought the canon as a tank cam for my sportbike days, but the contour has a standard tripod mount in the bottom anyway so it can be used with any tripod style mount.

Going to use it for in car stuff when I auto-x this year too. I might sell the Roam and go for one of the higher end ones though, as long as they're still waterproof and have the tripod mount.


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

Is Contour+ the best of Contour cameras? I don't need GPS. Still need optional waterproof case for underwater use: "For full submersion sports add the waterproof case to keep it dry up to 60 meters deep(available summer 2011)". Bluetooth is awesome, but looks like it works only up to 10 meters.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

looking4snow said:


> Is Contour+ the best of Contour cameras? I don't need GPS. Still need optional waterproof case for underwater use: "For full submersion sports add the waterproof case to keep it dry up to 60 meters deep(available summer 2011)". Bluetooth is awesome, but looks like it works only up to 10 meters.


The Roam is waterproof to 1m for 30 minutes, that'll be good enough for kayaking I'm not going to do any crazy waterfall plunges! 

Contour | Products | Compare Cameras

That's the model comparison, looks like both the + and GPS have GPS capability. Looks like the Roam has the waterproof to 1m specs, plus the tripod mount, while the two more expensive options don't. :dunno: The plus looks like it has the same lens as the Roam, and adds a live streaming (i.e. in car live streaming cam) style usage.

Now that I look at the specs, I think giving up 60 frames per second to have the camera (Roam) be waterproof and the tripod mount was worth it. It's also less than half the cost of the Plus.

Yet again, there is no "best" model...


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

*watrproof cases*

Unlike the GoPro, The Contour and Drift cameras have a better form factor for non-water use like SNOWBOARDING. But when you want to film all day in the water, you can get a case for filming at depths. I've used my Drift at the pool without a case just fine, but only for a quick dunk. 








Today I was testing the waterproof case because I planned to hold the camera towards the bottom of the pool with a monopod so that the shot was looking up. What I found super-rad is that the camera floats with the monpod attached.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yeah the drift has a built in screen but I find it makes the camera look bulky. The higher end Contours (Plus and GPS) have bluetooth live view capabilities with a couple smartphones (Android and iOS I think). Nice thing with that is you don't need to buy anything extra for the liveview.


Totally agree. The bluetooth preview is an amazing tool, much better than the wired 'solution' (using that term loosely) with the GoPro or a screen (which pretty much still requires somebody else to check the alignment for you).




poutanen said:


> As for the gopro being "slightly" more bulky than the other options...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, if it was not too dorky for Travis Rice, it sure is not too dorky for me...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> I am really enjoying this thread as I'll be picking up a cam for next year. I am personally leaning towards the contour myself for a few reasons. One the shape just seems far less bulky to me, and I personally hate the way the gopro looks. Also I am a droid phone user and I think the bluetooth view option is freaking awesome. Being able to have the cam mounted and actually see what you are looking at makes so much sense to me. *The other options I really wanted is 720p @ 60fps*, which I think the two higher end models do. Just my opinions thus far in my own personal search for a cam.


Absolutely! Completely forgot to mention that - 60fps is essential for great slow motion shots. It is the main reason that I always shoot 720p instead of 1080p (GoPros only do 60fps up to 720p, but none of the other cameras do 1080pat 60fps either).


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hands down, the undisputed video quality champ between these three cameras is the GoPro2. Between my friends, they have the original GoPro, Original Drift HD, and the original Contour. The GoPro2 takes far better quality video.

The features and form-factor are across the board. The newer Drift HD is small now which is much better than the original bulky one. However, not much improvements came in the way of video quality. Contour has arguably the best form-factor of all the cameras and does look very sleek with its aluminum body. 

To be fair about the whole teletubby thing, neither the Contour nor Drift look good on top of the helmet either which is the direction I see a lot of people going now because I hear consistent complaints about the awkward side mount angle.

You don't have to look like a teletubby with the GoPro. Use the included headstrap over your beanie or helm for a low-profile look. It makes it look like a headlamp by sitting just above your goggles. There's also a front helm mount arm you can purchase for a reasonable price that will do this. The benefit of the arm is that you can extend the arm to take funky footage of your face as you ride.

Undeniably, GoPro has the most accessories and mounting options. It's waterproof out of the box. You can purchase battery extenders, LCD screens, and up-coming Wi-Fi backpack. It makes the camera thicker though.

For me, considering all these cameras compete in the same price-ranges, GoPro2 wins. Laugh at me looking like a teletubby, but I'll laugh at you because of your inferior video quality.

Between Contour and Drift, I'd go with the newer Drift. Similar video quality (720 60fps for Drift), but drift has built-in LCD which is SUPER handy.

Edit: Forgot to mention that Contour has THE BEST on-off method... a switch. You never second-guess with the Contour. With both the GoPro and Drift, you're going to be asking others if it's on or off (if mounted on your head of course).


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

Leo said:


> Hands down, the undisputed video quality champ between these three cameras is the GoPro2. Between my friends, they have the original GoPro, Original Drift HD, and the original Contour. The GoPro2 takes far better quality video.
> 
> The features and form-factor are across the board. The newer Drift HD is small now which is much better than the original bulky one. However, not much improvements came in the way of video quality. Contour has arguably the best form-factor of all the cameras and does look very sleek with its aluminum body.
> 
> ...


Im with you Leo. Ill take the goofy look and the better video quality. The gopro does feel a little heavy at first but then you dont even notice it once its mounted and you start riding. If you mount it a little forward on the helmet it looks like a headlamp just like LEO said. I have both mounts he mentioned and the regular mount actually works just as good as the forward mount. The contour definitely has the ease of use but the goggle mount wasnt all that great. At speed it would shake and move around. My buddy broke every fixe mount they sent him. I also really didnt like having part of my goggle in the footage.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

poutanen said:


> As for the gopro being "slightly" more bulky than the other options...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe. My daughter tells me that's the "GoPo".


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Hey, if it was not too dorky for Travis Rice, it sure is not too dorky for me...


If they want to pay me what they pay Rice to wear that contraption then I'd consider it. Otherwise you look like Al Franken on assignment...


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

I have a Contour so I'm probably biased, but I like it the best. No-nonsense, just the camera with what it needs. The on-off switch is perfect, it never fails. It's so easy to use, and the quality IMO is just as good as the GoPro, and , even with the wind noise, doesn't make retarded click noises every half second. If you need to aim it, there are lasers. You can change saturation, mic volume, and other things on the computer, and the mounts are the best, much better than GoPros. Plus they include a leash.

My only problem is that the back door tends to slide off as I turn it on with gloves, but I got the original for $130 off of Amazon (only because I wanted 60fps 720p,) but they fixed that in the Roam.

Anyway, that's just my two cents. I think the GoPro is just the most hyped camera at the moment, but there are better ones.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Sudden_Death said:


> If they want to pay me what they pay Rice to wear that contraption then I'd consider it. Otherwise you look like Al Franken on assignment...


Just to be accurate, I don't think GoPro were ever paying him when he was using their cameras. But Contour sure had to pay him to switch over. Just sayin'...


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

Film makers are interested in highest video quality possible (at least I think so). Question is, which camera is most used in best snowboard/ski movies. Personaly I saw more GoPro's than other brand cameras.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

looking4snow said:


> Film makers are interested in highest video quality possible (at least I think so). Question is, which camera is most used in best snowboard/ski movies. Personaly I saw more GoPro's than other brand cameras.


Broadly agree with that. Art of Flight, etc. all seem to be done with GoPros.

That said, recreational riders might have different needs from pro film makers. If the video quality is 'good enough', other factors (mounting options, usability, etc.) might become more important.

But there is no question that the Hero 2 has raised the bar for video quality - before the different cameras were broadly comparable, but the Hero 2 is definitely a step up from all the others.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Personally i find it hard to believe that most people who post watch videos on youtube of people snowboarding could tell what brand/model camera filmed each individual vid. I like my drift cos it is sleek, slimline, great mounting options, excellent hardware and optional tools/mounts etc, excellent video quality and suits everything that i need. And most of all i don't have a stupid box on top of my helmet.

I agree with hktrdr in saying that pro needs vs recreational needs are very different and most people will choose based on what they think is important.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

No, Art of Flight was shot by RED cameras.

RED

The POV parts were GoPro (2 I believe). Lots of movies are shot with RED as well.

And I keep seeing everyone comparing Contour/Drift footage to GoPro... compare it to the *GoPro2* instead. Who's going to buy a regular GoPro when they are comparing it to all the other cameras?

If you think the footage of these other cameras compare to the GoPro2, you're blind. I don't feel the least bit guilty for saying that either. GoPro2 footage is simply superior. I've compared to my friends' cameras including the original GoPro. Blindingly obvious that it's better.

Go browse YouTube, they have many comparison videos.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So you are comparing older model cams to the GoPro 2 and call that a fair comparison? From what I've seen the current models of Drift and Contour shoot comparable footage to the Go Pro 2. 

Personally, I think the Go Pro is clunky as a helmet at best. Where it really shines is all of the other mounting options. Hard to beat Go Pro on that one. 

Anyway, to each his/her own.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> So you are comparing older model cams to the GoPro 2 and call that a fair comparison? From what I've seen the current models of Drift and Contour shoot comparable footage to the Go Pro 2.
> 
> Personally, I think the Go Pro is clunky as a helmet at best. Where it really shines is all of the other mounting options. Hard to beat Go Pro on that one.
> 
> Anyway, to each his/her own.


I do because the older models haven't improved much at all in terms of lens and quality. So regular Contour to say a ROAM... same quality, but wider angle.

New Drift supposedly has better though. There's comparisons on YouTube like I said and GoPro2 by all accounts is better.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Leo said:


> No, Art of Flight was shot by RED cameras.
> 
> RED
> 
> ...


Obviously I was only referring to the POV/board mounted shots in AoF. Completely agree with everything else.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

And comparison of between the old GoPro and new one...





I don't know, maybe it's just my Asian eyes or something, but the GoPro2 looks much sharper than the competitors. Saturation and hues are subjective and can be fixed during editing anyway so that doesn't matter as much. 

Me personally, I prefer the Hero2's white balance levels in default.

Video quality and quality alone was the deciding factor for me. The rest I can deal with. After all, if calling me a teletubby is the worst you can say about the GoPro, then I'll take it. Even if I do have to ask you if it's on every now and then.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It just looks like to me that they are using older cameras, in case of the Drift at least, instead of their current model. I have no idea about Contour, overall I just don't like their cams. GoPro and Drift are really the only ones that interest me anyway.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> It just looks like to me that they are using older cameras, in case of the Drift at least, instead of their current model. I have no idea about Contour, overall I just don't like their cams. GoPro and Drift are really the only ones that interest me anyway.


No, they are the new models. DriftHD vs Stealth. I checked the descriptions on those videos and also paid attention to upload date.

There is a video out there comparing the GoPro1 with the new DriftHD though. I called that guy out for that one.

As for Contour, the Plus is their best current model that used to cost a whopping $500. Deals on them now though, but still $360 range.


Edit: My bad, apparently the old Drift was model 170. I think the new one is 180. I do know nothing changed with the lens other than it's now replaceable. So same quality.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Those comparison videos look jacked up. Light settings are crap on the first one for sure.... The hero 2 appears to have a polarized lens or something


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Argo said:


> Those comparison videos look jacked up. Light settings are crap on the first one for sure.... The hero 2 appears to have a polarized lens or something


Wait, so you're saying all three videos are jacked up? All by people who review these types of products regularly? And light settings are crap on every single scene they took?

Come on Argo, don't be that ignorant bro.

I have now told you all from my own personal experience comparing footage of friends' cameras and my own GoPro2. I have now also showed you video evidence of comparisons from other people. And you still speculate.

Wait, I think I just saw a UFO except the U part isn't true because I know it's in fact Aliens.

FACE IT. The only argument against the GoPro2 is the teletubby thing and awful on-off button scheme.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am using the HD 170. The new Drift model camera does film better quality video. Software updates, whatever. I don't know. I just don't find Go Pro's comparison very fair. It's slanted. Drift and Contour have done the same thing, so no biggie. I just take those comparisons with a pound of salt is all...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I am using the HD 170. The new Drift model camera does film better quality video. Software updates, whatever. I don't know. I just don't find Go Pro's comparison very fair. It's slanted. Drift and Contour have done the same thing, so no biggie. I just take those comparisons with a pound of salt is all...


These aren't GoPro sponsored comparisons. They are reviewers. I think the motorcycle guy is just a motorcycle guy. This on top of I've personally seen.

Nothing I've read about the new Drift says the video is better. If it's software based, then it is just a clean up of what the lens captures.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

The footage on the old hero vs the contour is still better. I have side by side footage of mine and my friends on the same runs same day and that is what sold me on the gopro. And the hero2 is even better. All of the comparisons I have found dont really show side by side or were at different times in the same areas. The contour plus shouldn't really be compared to the drift or the hero2. At $499 it is a lot more than the drift of hero2. The contour gps should really be the one being compared since it is the same price range. Either way it still comes down to personal preference. Some will sacrifice video quality for the low profile look of the contour or drift. I prefer to have the better video and since there are so many people with helmet cams who cares if you look goofy! I have to say it does look funny when you go back and look at stills and you see the gopro on your head!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

03SVTCobra said:


> The footage on the old hero vs the contour is still better. I have side by side footage of mine and my friends on the same runs same day and that is what sold me on the gopro. And the hero2 is even better. All of the comparisons I have found dont really show side by side or were at different times in the same areas. The contour plus shouldn't really be compared to the drift or the hero2. At $499 it is a lot more than the drift of hero2. The contour gps should really be the one being compared since it is the same price range. Either way it still comes down to personal preference. Some will sacrifice video quality for the low profile look of the contour or drift. I prefer to have the better video and since there are so many people with helmet cams who cares if you look goofy! I have to say it does look funny when you go back and look at stills and you see the gopro on your head!


If you watch the first video I posted, it shows Contour plus and GoPro comparisons of the same event. The part where the snowboarder is falling particular is a great comparison the way they did it. The kept switching between the GoPro2 and Contour Plus as the snowboarder fell. It's towards the middle of the video though. I've seen others. I just liked this one the most because of that scene.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Leo said:


> As for Contour, the Plus is their best current model that used to cost a whopping $500. Deals on them now though, but still $360 range.


Actually of the Contour comparisons I've seen, the Roam seems to do the best for regular speed footage. Only for slo-mo does the 60 FPS of the two higher models help.

And the Roam is a $200 camera... I just wish they'd unlock the 60 FPS because I'm willing to be the camera could support it.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm not worried about comparing at this point I replaced my contour with the hero2 and probably wouldn't go back unless contour really stepped it up and made some big improvements. Even all that footage when they signed Travis Rice was unimpressive. There may be more videos now with better comparisons but a while back there werent.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm confident the next Contour and Drift will match/outdo the GoPro2. They have to if they want to compete in this price-range. I don't it's going to be long before GoPro comes stock with something like an LCD or Wi-Fi. They already have add-ons for those.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Leo said:


> I'm confident the next Contour and Drift will match/outdo the GoPro2. They have to if they want to compete in this price-range. I don't it's going to be long before GoPro comes stock with something like an LCD or Wi-Fi. They already have add-ons for those.


All they need to do is change the camera form factor to something less than a deck of cards and they could pretty much eliminate the competition.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

poutanen said:


> All they need to do is change the camera form factor to something less than a deck of cards and they could pretty much eliminate the competition.


LoL. Something tells me though, that it's pretty much their signature now. Everyone instantly knows what it is when they see it. It's practically self-advertising now.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm personally all about the gopro and use it for all the edits i've made for the most part, if not then it was some kind of hand held camera one of my friends have. i don't bother with the helmet mounts cause i think they are silly unless you are trying to get a specific shot, i usually just attach it to the end of a pole and use it for follow cams and for that it is awesome.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Go pros are shark proof! An important feature that should not be overlooked! :laugh:
But to be honest I like mine best because of how it shoots when scuba diving. Plus its good to 60m


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry to bring a thread back from the dead, but Contour just released the Roam 2. Basically the same specs as the Roam but now it does 60 FPS at 720p, has a lock on the main/record switch, and comes in various colours (whew-weee!!! :cheeky4.

Wonder if they'll take my original Roam back and let me upgrade to the 2 for a small fee?!?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Hero 3 is out now as well. Does 1080p at 60fps and 720p at 120fps. Also has 1440 or whatever at 30fps but 30fps is just too low.

Remote and wifi are standard on the black edition.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

binarypie said:


> Hero 3 is out now as well. Does 1080p at 60fps and 720p at 120fps. Also has 1440 or whatever at 30fps but 30fps is just too low.
> 
> Remote and wifi are standard on the black edition.


Should have mentioned the Roam 2 is $199 or so... and doesn't make you look like this guy!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Do people really still care what anyone else thinks of how they look, fuck what other people think.

All the newer cameras are really nice, I'd say Hero3 since it's JUST coming out and is most likely the best image quality\features.

Honestly helmet cam footage is boring as hell anyways I would much rather record attached to my lower leg or holding via a trekking pole.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

Im just curious how the battery life is on the Hero3. Battery life on my Hero2 is dogshit.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Honestly helmet cam footage is boring as hell anyways I would much rather record attached to my lower leg or holding via a trekking pole.


I did a binding mount for a bit last year, was kinda cool to see it from the boards perspective. Another thing I did last year was setup the camera on a tripod next to a backcountry jump and hike it a few times. Then I put it back on my helmet and did the same jump with my POV so viewers could see how much steeper it looked compared to watching from the side.

Main reason I like the helmet mount is it offers a great way to film my GF while she's learning. I just watch her and do my own thing and chek the footage later. GF did the same thing for me last year, put the camera on her head and she'd go ahead of me, then stop and look back up and just track me with her head. Hands free filming! 

I too agree with function over form, however the GoPro seems to have bad form on purpose. There's no need to have that form factor for an action camera. ALL of the other options are longer than they are wide/tall for a reason.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

03SVTCobra said:


> Im just curious how the battery life is on the Hero3. Battery life on my Hero2 is dogshit.


No shit battery tech needs to seriously advance and soon, for me 2 batteries is not even close to enough for a full day of footage.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Contour+ 2 looks pretty interesting to me. Nice form factor, 720p at 60fps, and the mobile connectivity..


Also has a removable battery, a mic input jack, and has a waterproof case included.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Main reason I like the helmet mount is it offers a great way to film my GF while she's learning. I just watch her and do my own thing and chek the footage later. GF did the same thing for me last year, put the camera on her head and she'd go ahead of me, then stop and look back up and just track me with her head. Hands free filming!


Yea your right when we have people come and visit I do like the helmet mount so I can get footage of their vacation and stuff like that, the only issue I have is it's SOOOO wide it's like you have to be RIGHT ontop of them to get real good footage, but I still like pole cam footage the best because of the flexibility\angles(especially with a telescoping pole) but I get sick of holding that dam thing all day.

Yea no idea why GoPro choose their form factor...maybe it makes manufacturing\design cheaper or something.

Glad to see 1080p\60 is a feature for the Hero3 nice to see a full 1080p when I hook it up to the big screen....nothing really wrong with 720p though.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea your right when we have people come and visit I do like the helmet mount so I can get footage of their vacation and stuff like that, the only issue I have is it's SOOOO wide it's like you have to be RIGHT ontop of them to get real good footage, but I still like pole cam footage the best because of the flexibility\angles(especially with a telescoping pole) but I get sick of holding that dam thing all day.


Yeah I can't stand the wide angle. I think Contour offers a slip on lens to convert it to a more narrow angle. I'd be happy with something like 90 degrees.

Haven't tried the pole mount yet. Was going to buy one but I think I might make one instead. I have a lot of aluminium tube left over from my antenna hobby days it should be easy.

Sometimes I wish I could hire a camera guy on those killer days instead of screwing around with all this gear.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Yeah I can't stand the wide angle. I think Contour offers a slip on lens to convert it to a more narrow angle. I'd be happy with something like 90 degrees.
> 
> Haven't tried the pole mount yet. Was going to buy one but I think I might make one instead. I have a lot of aluminium tube left over from my antenna hobby days it should be easy.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I could hire a camera guy on those killer days instead of screwing around with all this gear.


No shit I've lost some great footage because I was like fuck it I'm riding pow not taking pictures and dicking around with this dam camera only to find out I had a shitty angle\view when I got home.

One reason I'm gonna pick up the wi-fi backpack now that the phone\tablet app is available and you can use it as a viewfinder.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> No shit I've lost some great footage because I was like fuck it I'm riding pow not taking pictures and dicking around with this dam camera only to find out I had a shitty angle\view when I got home.


My buddies are interested in my camera I told them I'll probably sell it to them this winter. It was fun for a few runs but I want to get back to snowboarding instead of film making...


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

poutanen said:


> My buddies are interested in my camera I told them I'll probably sell it to them this winter. It was fun for a few runs but I want to get back to snowboarding instead of film making...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

poutanen said:


> My buddies are interested in my camera I told them I'll probably sell it to them this winter. It was fun for a few runs but I want to get back to snowboarding instead of film making...


Lots of uses for a POV cam though....underwater and canoe\kayak footage is cool, we mount it on our roof rack to get footage of our cross country drives, time lapse video\photo's...stuff like that.

Even if I didn't snowboard I'd find uses for it....but at that point it's basically a toy


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

poutanen said:


> My buddies are interested in my camera I told them I'll probably sell it to them this winter. It was fun for a few runs but I want to get back to snowboarding instead of film making...


I was just saying the same thing to my wife the other day. Then I bought the GP3:Black today on impulse. Looks like another year of filming. :dunno:

In my defense, I plan on using it to film my kid a lot this year. He's 4 in it will be his first season on the snow. In 2-3 years I'll have my own little grom cameraman. :cheeky4:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Lots of uses for a POV cam though....underwater and canoe\kayak footage is cool, we mount it on our roof rack to get footage of our cross country drives, time lapse video\photo's...stuff like that.


Yeah I was planning on kayaking with mine this summer, but our river season was quite short (way to much flow in June and July)... Got some underwater vids while swimming at the cottage. Would be real cool to have one while snorkelling or scuba diving!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

roremc said:


> Go pros are shark proof! An important feature that should not be overlooked!


Yes but are they gnargoyle and tundrawookie proof?


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you guys seen the new Sony Action Cam? It looks like a nice product. 

Sony's tiny ruggedized Action Cam gets official with 16MP Exmor R, WiFi, $199+ price tag (hands-on) -- Engadget


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

judoant said:


> Have you guys seen the new Sony Action Cam? It looks like a nice product.
> 
> Sony's tiny ruggedized Action Cam gets official with 16MP Exmor R, WiFi, $199+ price tag (hands-on) -- Engadget


I've kind of lost faith in Sony as a company......no 1080/60 but it supports 720p\120 that doesn't make any sense and if so a dumb decision by Sony....outside of that it looks really nice.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Grabbed one of these the other day. It's good, but the new gopro probably looks even better.

GoPro HERO3: Black Edition - Smaller, Lighter and 2X More Powerful - YouTube

Sorry, not sure how to embed.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

yea, the Hero3 Black Edition is pretty much going to kick everything elses ass


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

I just got the Contour+2 a few days ago and I am beyond impressed. the bluetooth connectivity to the cell is off the hook. allows for remote record Start/Stop, allows you to tweak the camera settings allowing you to change the setting ON THE FLY as weather and light changes, etc.

the design is what i love. low profile, and a rotating lens. You can mount it anywhere and you never have to worry about tilted video, or spending half a lifetime setting up the camera so it sits level. Plus the goggle strap mount is the shit.

Video quality is unreal, and basically the same as the Hero2. Out of the box the hero2 looks slightly better, but that's until you adjust and tweak the settings on the Contour.

I love this camera.

slide forward - it's ON and recording. No guessing, and no more "Hey Bro - is my camera on?" slide back, and it powers off. This saves battery (which you need as bluetooth and GPS eat up battery life)

and the GPS feature is cool. I'm anxious to see how it'll work on the mountian when I take it out to B.C. boarding this winter.

Sony has a wifi connectivity option, which is great for those times your on the mountain - all you have to do is ask the grizzly bear if you can use hjs internet connection. WiFi connectivity makes no sense to me for an outdoor sports camera.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

marcdeo said:


> I just got the Contour+2 a few days ago and I am beyond impressed. the bluetooth connectivity to the cell is off the hook. allows for remote record Start/Stop, allows you to tweak the camera settings allowing you to change the setting ON THE FLY as weather and light changes, etc.
> 
> the design is what i love. low profile, and a rotating lens. You can mount it anywhere and you never have to worry about tilted video, or spending half a lifetime setting up the camera so it sits level. Plus the goggle strap mount is the shit.
> 
> ...


Grizzly wifi is the shit! I really hope to pick up a Contour+2 this winter. Mostly likely will have to wait until x-mas though.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

My phone has as a WiFi access point option so a cam could connect via this? Just guessing.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

WiFi - wireless fidelity is a type of communication between 2 devices without wires. This has nothing to do with routers, access points and the internet even though that is mostly what it is used for. This isnt wifi like "hook up to a router" but adhoc style wifi where you can link to another wifi enabled device, exactly how your bluetooth functions.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Whoracle said:


> WiFi - wireless fidelity is a type of communication between 2 devices without wires. This has nothing to do with routers, access points and the internet even though that is mostly what it is used for. This isnt wifi like "hook up to a router" but adhoc style wifi where you can link to another wifi enabled device, exactly how your bluetooth functions.


So that's a yes then? My phone can share it's internet access to multiple clients via WiFi just like a router.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

A hotspot is not required. People use WiFi to connect to a LAN (internet) but this is only one use of it. ADHOC is a connection between 2 WiFi enabled devices without internet. For example, with no internet connectivity, i could still have a router and share data between multiple devices wirelessly as long as they were WiFi enabled.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Whoracle said:


> A hotspot is not required. People use WiFi to connect to a LAN (internet) but this is only one use of it. ADHOC is a connection between 2 WiFi enabled devices without internet. For example, with no internet connectivity, i could still have a router and share data between multiple devices wirelessly as long as they were WiFi enabled.


ah I see! thanks for the 411.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Whoracle said:


> A hotspot is not required. People use WiFi to connect to a LAN (internet) but this is only one use of it. ADHOC is a connection between 2 WiFi enabled devices without internet. For example, with no internet connectivity, i could still have a router and share data between multiple devices wirelessly as long as they were WiFi enabled.


Thank you! I was trying to make the same point in another thread, but people just did not get it (here - bottom of page 1/top of page 2).
WiFi is not the same as/require/imply internet. In fact, for an ad-hoc connection it does not even require a router.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

But you need to have the app. Unless you have an iPhone or android phone it won't work


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

when did the contour+ 2 come out? recently? I think they really missed out here. The GoPro Hero 3 looks sick. I would love to have the 1080p/60fps. and the 1440 and maybe the 30fps photos would be cool also.

However, I really like the form factor of the contour that I have. I'm going to wait it out a bit and see what trickles down for the Roam in a year or two. My ContourHD is good enough with 720/60fps. I think what I'm going to focus on until my next helmet cam is accessories for filming. I just got a universal mount for my contour. That will open up some mountain options like a tripod, suction mount, and a telescoping pole mount. What I really need is a cheap steadicam. The other "accessory" i need to get is video processing software. So far I've only used Windows Movie Maker. It does ok for basic editing. But I want something more powerful.

The biggest thing I'm most interested in for the GoPro is the chest mount. I don't know if its so useful for snowboarding, but I definitely want it for mountain biking. when it comes to POV mtb, that's one of my favorite angles. I have an extra helmet mount for my contour that I might modify so I can use it with the chest mount. I just hope I never land on it. :S

-joel


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

oldmate said:


> But you need to have the app. Unless you have an iPhone or android phone it won't work


Its not that it "won't work" its just that the feature will be unavailable to you. This is information made available to your prior to purchase, and a lot of brands have a model with and a model without wifi. I really don't get it, they make a small (relatively compared to regular video cameras) POV camera, add in wifi with the option of controlling the camera with your phone/ipod touch, and people complain because "what, that means i HAVE to take my phone with me." So do you want to strap a regular video camera to your head, because that is the only way you are going to get the same options without "having" to take your phone with you.



hktrdr said:


> Thank you! I was trying to make the same point in another thread, but people just did not get it (here - bottom of page 1/top of page 2).
> WiFi is not the same as/require/imply internet. *In fact, for an ad-hoc connection it does not even require a router*.


You are right, my mistake. To try and simplify again, basically WiFi is the name given to IEEE 802.11 wireless communication standards. This standard is for wireless communication of devices, regardless of any outside connection.

As for the chest mount for the gopro. When i went to Mt. Hood last season my buddy bought a Hero 2 while we were there, but we couldnt figure out how to mount it (none of use were using helmets at the time, but i do now). He then bought the chest mount and we strapped it onto our front leg. The viewpoint actually was pretty good, and since it basically sat on top of our boot, it stayed in place pretty well.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok, so now I have an issue... I was going to get the Contour Roam 2, it's all I need because all I really want is 720 @ 60fps. Yes, other models and cameras have lots of other features, but for me it's going to be shoot footage, edit footage, post footage; pretty simple. Now though, I am actually considering the Go Pro Hero3 White Edition based on two facts alone. One, from what I can tell, but have to confirm is removable battery and two, wifi connect-ability. For me those two functions are HUGE! The battery for obvious reasons, you can shoot more footage! Second, the wifi I see could be an invaluable tool to check to see if you really are getting the shots you want. A day is wasted footage is just useless. My only gripe in all this is the GoPro is sooooo stupid looking, and not discrete. With the visual being my only con against the GoPro I am retarded to not go that way aren't I? Also, anyone who just says get the Contour+2, I don't want to be dumping that kind of $$ into a camera. If I did, I would not be writing this.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

atr3yu said:


> Ok, so now I have an issue... I was going to get the Contour Roam 2, it's all I need because all I really want is 720 @ 60fps. Yes, other models and cameras have lots of other features, but for me it's going to be shoot footage, edit footage, post footage; pretty simple. Now though, I am actually considering the Go Pro Hero3 White Edition based on two facts alone. One, from what I can tell, but have to confirm is removable battery and two, wifi connect-ability. For me those two functions are HUGE! The battery for obvious reasons, you can shoot more footage! Second, the wifi I see could be an invaluable tool to check to see if you really are getting the shots you want. A day is wasted footage is just useless. My only gripe in all this is the GoPro is sooooo stupid looking, and not discrete. With the visual being my only con against the GoPro I am retarded to not go that way aren't I? Also, anyone who just says get the Contour+2, I don't want to be dumping that kind of $$ into a camera. If I did, I would not be writing this.


I have the Roam and I agree that the inability to review your vids is a big issue. Also, if you _do_ decide to go for the Roam, be aware that there is an issue with some of them coming out of the box with a bad microphone. The only solution is to send it in for warranty work, which would piss you off if you'd just bought it. So get an agreement from the shop that you can exchange it if you get a defective one, or try it out on the spot.

I got my Roam for so cheap that I'm willing to put up with the deficiencies, and let's face it I don't even edit my vids. They're strictly for self-edu.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I just also found out there is no Android app at the moment. So the fact that the go pro has the wifi is useless for the time being.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Before I begin let me start by saying I am not sure exactly ALL the new features the new GoPro will have, so keep that in mind..and I will be using this camera for SNOWBOARDING (so the chest mount option with the GoPro means nothing to me)

Let me also state first that the GoPro is a Quality camera....

Nevertheless..... 
I dont care what the GoPro camera does.... that look and design absolutely kills me. IF the GoPro was light years ahead of the Contour+2 in terms of video quality then MAYBE - but IT IS NOT. OK a slightly larger FOV at 1080 and you can get 120 fps at 720p VS contour's 60 FPS, but still not a big enough difference FOR ME to sport that teletubby look. both cameras give you good quality video and are totally neck and neck as far as im concerned (plus with all the video editing software you can pretty much do what you want with your recordings). Ive seen videos from both. Both are similar, both are great.

The contour has a removable battery (additional battery is $30 CDN) and allows you to adjust many of the video options like white balance (>10 different options i believe), contrast, sharpness, exposure... as well as both the internal and EXTERNAL mic volume. Bit Rate can also be adjusted, as well as MANY other options. I know the Hero3 will have the option to adjust video options as well, just not sure what exactly.
although I like that the GoPro allows for a 64g memory card, VS only a 32 for the contour...

The Contours design is the best on the market IMHO by a bloody mile. Low profile, looks cool, and the ability to rotate the lense is so smart and ingenius and allows you to mount the camera virtually anywhere. I like the goggle strap mount but you could also just stick it ANYWHERE on your helmet.... unlike the GoPro. I cant stress the importance of this feature enough. The GoPro MUST BE dead center on the top of your head....... gay. lol I can't believe the GoPro didnt steal that idea since they went ahead and changed the whole body anyway.... 

I wont comment on the ability to use your phone as a viewfinder since the GoPro will have that also (crucial)

I love contours massive on/offswitch, especially how you slide it forward to POWER ON and RECORD and slide it back to stop AND TURN IT OFF so it saves battery. 

The GPS feature is super cool! Im anxious to see how it works when I take it out west this winter, but booting around the city in my hood and being able so see exactly where in the video I am is an awesome feature..... Last year in Revelstoke we hiked alot and hit some nice stashes.. it would have been AWESOME if I could see exactly where we were on the mountain with a video reference... uber cool.

the external mic is a cool feature... not sure if I'll use it though..... nice to have the option. No idea if GoPro will have this....

The Contour +2 comes with an awesome waterproof case, and I can say it seems much more solid of a case/hatch/locking mechanism, than the GoPro (But that should change as GoPro will have a new case to match the new camera and im sure it will only improve)


ONE LAST THING.... about the new sony cam - there are NO mounts that fit directly onto the camera from what I understand. This means you MUST use the protective case to mount it to anything (and currently the mounting options are minimal - but im sure that will change).... and when you put the case on it, you lose audio. wow. Sony really fucked up on that one. They spent all their time worrying about video quality (not a bad thing to do) but then TOTALLY forgot that they named it an "ACTION CAM"!!!! so the mounting options will be similar to the GoPro (only not as good)..... a Jr. Teletubby look... they do have a headband option that has its own casing, but without the ability to rotate the lense you might run into the "tilted video" problem. Im sure the quality is awesome, but I think the mounting options (or lack thereof) kill it for those looking for versatility. I suspect all future mounts will have the similar casing that fits around the camera like their goggle mount (eliminating the need for the waterproof, sound muting case) but that kills the ability to use 3rd party mounts.....


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

marcdeo said:


> ONE LAST THING.... about the new sony cam - there are NO mounts that fit directly onto the camera from what I understand. This means you MUST use the protective case to mount it to anything (and currently the mounting options are minimal - but im sure that will change).... and when you put the case on it, you lose audio. wow. Sony really fucked up on that one. They spent all their time worrying about video quality (not a bad thing to do) but then TOTALLY forgot that they named it an "ACTION CAM"!!!! so the mounting options will be similar to the GoPro (only not as good)..... a Jr. Teletubby look... they do have a headband option that has its own casing, but without the ability to rotate the lense you might run into the "tilted video" problem. Im sure the quality is awesome, but I think the mounting options (or lack thereof) kill it for those looking for versatility. I suspect all future mounts will have the similar casing that fits around the camera like their goggle mount (eliminating the need for the waterproof, sound muting case) but that kills the ability to use 3rd party mounts.....


Nope. I have a Sony cam so can clear some things up for you. You are correct in saying that the camera is designed to be used inside the housing. It's for this reason Sony designed an extremely sensitive mic. You will still be able to record a conversation with the camera in the housing. 

Also, in Australia, they all ship with a gopro mount adapter. This means the camera will fit any gopro mount. Pretty much the only spot where you can't mount it is on the chest. The Sony can however be mounted to the side of your goggles due to the elongated design. If you mount it correctly there should be no reason to tilt the lens


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Sony needs to piggy back off of GoPro mounts? Lol. Weird but good to have those options, since they made almost none of their own. Your mounting options are limited in comparison to the contour. But the Sony is TINY which is awesome. And I would imagine (and hope) super light also.. 

Let me know how you find the audio through the case- I'm curious.
Thanks for the info and clearing some things up.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I just got a Contour+2. As the guy up there said, the form factor is just worlds better then GoPro. My uses will be snowboarding, skating, motorcycle, and autocross. I can see where the gopro would be preferred or neutral for some filming but for me it isn't. The Hero3 wasn't announced when I ordered the +2 but every video compairing the Hero2 and the +2 I saw had the +2 equal or greater.

I used my +2 for the first time last night with my friend at the skatepark. Making no attempt at adjusting for conditions, having little clue what the follow distance should be, and just hand holding it this is one of the clips from last night. FILE0024 - YouTube


----------

